# Possible disease/not sure how or what to treat it with



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi! For 2 weeks my Acei 's mouth appeared white. Wasnt sure if it was from fighting or an illness. I have had him since November 2010. It appears his mouth is looking better but now his head seems to have white flaky patches (like dry skin on a human) appeared to have a thread coming off his head yesterday. He has been eating normal. Behavior today appears a little sluggish but still wants to eat. Home is a 125 gallon tank. 5 Peacocks, Frontosa, 2 Black Calvus, ahli, zebra, Brichardi, Lamp Lelpupi and a metriaclima Aurora. Tank gets full clean every other week, water change ever week of 30%. PH 8.4, Nitrites none, Ammonia none, Nitrates between 0 ppm - 5 ppm (did a 40% water change yesterday) Temp is 80 degrees. Tank is established, Fish have been together since November or before. 1 fish added 4/12/2011 was a red Fin boryli, poor fish was beat up the first week in the tank but things have settled down. Acei's mouth was white before boryli was added. 1 last note my ahli had babies... unsure of the dad as it is the only ahli. Which led me to believe the Acei could have been defending the ahli. At this point I dont think it is sores or wounds just not sure how to treat. 
Fungal or bacterial? How should I treat or should I treat?


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

None of my other fish show signs of illness... also the Acei is not darting across the tank (as I have read it might with cotton mouth). He is just very mellow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds a little like columnaris, I would isolate him and see if someone else chimes in to confirm. Can you post a pic?

The one time I think I had it, I used Maracyn and Maracyn 2 simultaneously with the best results.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok...Sorry I havent been back. I have had some storm and Power issues. I tried Pimafix in the tank and the fish doesnt appear to be getting better but worse he is now vertical with head up, but not gasping or breathing heavy. Did a 30 % Water change, Nitrates = less the.5, PH = 8.2, Nitrites= 0 Am= 0...all perfect ranges.

Set up the hopsital tank this morning ..took 20 gallons of water from main tank. Added some stresscoat and stress zyme. temp is good = 80. My plan is at noon when the LFS opens is to go with DJRansomes advise and get Maracyn and Maracyn 2.

Any reason not to use the hospital tank as I will be putting the 1 fish in it, biological not established but someone in the LFS stated 1 fish in the tank and watch the levels should be fine...
Any other thoughts and/or suggestions??

PS..In previous posts I was sure if my Ahli was holding.. well she was..its been sometime and I still see a few babies hiding.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go ahead and use the hospital tank, but monitor for ammonia and nitrite daily. If you start getting a reading you can use substrate or filter material from an established tank to add bacteria.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Great... I will keep posting progress..


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunday - Moved Acei into hospital tank, added Maracyn. Acei laid upright at the bottom of the tank, swam very little, ate but pretty much laid upright in the sand.

Monday - A little more active, likes the wall (tube) of bubbles, still rests in the sand, provided Maracyn, Acei ate. I found out my 20 gal. tank is actually 10 gal. I had been double dosing the medicine for 2 days. Saw a touch of ammonia in tank (nothing else) took 1 pint of sand out of main tank added it to the hospital tank.

Tuesday - Acei very active, swimming up and down in the wall of bubbles, no longer resting, very attentive, eating fine. Single dose of medicine. Saw a touch of ammonia in tank (nothing else) took 1 pint of sand out of main tank added it to the hospital tank.

Wednesday - His head is looking better, still very active and appears on the road to recovery. I will medicate and check water when I get home. Except for him not sticking his head out of the water to eat he seems to be himself!

Should anything change I will post again. As Always thanks for the help!!


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok. I treated with Maracyn for 5 days (Sunday thru Thursday). Did water change on Saturday. Fish looked great 95% healed! This morning the fish is developing same issue on head, looks like scales are degenerating (like dry skin on a human). Fish is also darting a bit. Maracyn instructions state you can treat again for 5 more days. Was wondering if I should treat this time with both Maracyn and Maracyn 2? Thoughts and suggestions are very much welcomed....


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I would use both since it will cover a broader spectrum of disease giving you a better chance of getting it under control. Also if he is eating try soaking his food in the meds with a little tank water since getting him to ingest the meds is more effective than jet through the water column.

Good luck n keep us posted.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Same thing happened to me, yes go ahead and use both together. Hope things go well!


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok...treating with Maracyn and Maracyn 2. Soaking food in Meds and feeding, then dumping tank water and meds in tank. This tank is not cycled. Ammonia was up again...added sand from Main tank. Fish has been acting great, eating great!!! If I can only get rid of this ...... I hinestly can not imagine treating an entire tank of sick fishies!!!! 1 is bad enough! Thanks for both responses, I ll follow up in a few days.


----------



## Jack and Pete (Oct 27, 2010)

ok... so far so good. I have returned the Acei to his home tank. He looks very happy and has been very active. If I have a next time I will not wait so long to treat him!!! :thumb:


----------

